# Message Bubble Colors



## steveshults (Nov 22, 2011)

just noticed this start today. Some of my message bubbles are in blue now? they always used to be green. now some are in blue & some in green. what's up with this, and is there any significance in the two different colors?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Blue = Message sent to you.
Green = Messages you have sent.


----------



## steveshults (Nov 22, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Blue = Message sent to you.
> Green = Messages you have sent.


No, the one's that come to me are in Grey, not Blue. This Blue thing did not start until today. And it's only on some of the messages that I send?


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

iMessage messages come in Blue.


----------



## steveshults (Nov 22, 2011)

Cypheric said:


> iMessage messages come in Blue.


okay, so what's the difference in an iMessage and a regular Text Message?


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

steveshults said:


> okay, so what's the difference in an iMessage and a regular Text Message?


You're not charged for iMessages, and iMessages are when you text someone on an Apple device (it sends it to their Apple ID).


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

iMessage is also free


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Cypheric said:


> You're not charged for iMessages


----------



## steveshults (Nov 22, 2011)

okay, now that we have established that BLUE bubble = iMessage and a GREEN bubble = a regular Text message, why are some of the people I send messages to sent as an iMessage and some are Text Messages? And I am referring to people that have iPhones only.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

that has nothing to do with you. You have no control how the message is received. If the iphone has imessage setup, then all text messages will be imessages.


----------

